# Man cave Theater



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

I started building my man cave a little over 2 years ago without any thought into a home theater being a part of it. Then after purchasing the Onkyo TX-NR646 and finding out what it was capable of, the upgrades began. First, the speakers were upgraded to Polk audio, then came the projection. After doing some research and looking at what I could afford, I ended up with an Epson 3500 and a 96" screen. After throwing it all together, I was very happy, but not satisfied, especially with the sound. I had heard cheaper systems sound as good if not better. So, before I went and threw more money at upgrading speakers, I started researching room acoustics and found little ways to make big improvements, moving the mains away from the walls really helped and adding diffusers and absorbers made a considerable difference. Also getting rid of the coffee table and laying down a shaggy area rug helped with reflections. Now, I am very satisfied with the sound and even find that I dont have to turn the volume up as much as I had before the acoustic treatments. I do realize I could do more by getting rid of the movie posters, but the wife says "NO"! So they stay, I'm lucky I've been able to get away with what I have anyway. My lighting is made up of Phillips hue bulbs and led strips and my remote control is the Logitech Harmony hub which is all controlled by my Amazon Echo and can also be controlled by my phone or ipad.


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, my pics are not showing, it looks like I need to have 5 posts under my belt before I can post pics. So, as soon as I get there I will come back and do so. Maybe this wil count as one!:grin2:


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Ha! it did!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Post the pics!!! We love pics!


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like they are there now!


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Are my pics showing? They look like they are on my end but I have been told they are not working.


----------



## stsand (Mar 9, 2011)

No pics 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

How about now?


----------



## stsand (Mar 9, 2011)

We've got pictures! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## stsand (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful room. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great Room. Thanks for sharing! Great pictures. I love the ceiling with all the lights and the decorations are great. I also like the colors. Wow. You will have a great time in that theater room that is for sure! Good Job!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Those lights have a very appealing color scheme. Sharp looking theater. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

scotts2014se said:


> How about now?


Yes sir; they are there now and they are stunning! Well done is an understatement, but why did you put my initials on your ceiling? Just kidding; I see you're in Missouri. Of course, being in Georgia, I'm in misery right now. :laugh2:


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! The cool thing about the lights is, you can create all kinds of different schemes.


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

I turned the mains upside down and mounted them from the ceiling, this gave me more floor space to arrange my subs and allowed for better listening behind the seating. Turning them upside down put the tweeters where they need to be.


----------

